# What is going on?



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 25, 2013)

There certainly has been an influx of new potential brothers on the forums. Has a new movie or novel been released that I did not hear about. I wonder why the increase in interest all of a sudden. I welcome it, but was wondering. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (Apr 25, 2013)

I noticed this also but I don't know of any popular books or movies that feature us recently.

I just like to think everything happens in cycles.


----------



## RexxValent (Apr 26, 2013)

I know why I have become interested in freemasonry just lately, though I can not speak for anyone else. I was told as a child, by shriners, that to be a mason you had to be invited. After many years I just happened to find a website a few days ago that talked about the masons and some of the myths about them. I was surprised to see that according to that website, instead of having to be invited to join, masons are actually not supposed to actively seek out petitioners. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, I've noticed that too. It looks like a lot of them are using the app. Maybe, the app got feature or something, hah.


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 26, 2013)

While the myth of being invited may be one reason for the influx.  I have noticed quite a few young men approaching me about membership. The common theme seemed to be they were all into hip hop and rap music.  After a little digging I discovered these idiot rappers claiming to be Masons and Illuminati talking about Big Secrets and such.  I even saw a video with one of these clowns (my apologies to any shrine clowns out here) wearong an apron like a bandits mask.  
I could do without these guys as Brothers. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 26, 2013)

I know about the rapper you are talking about. I saw that video last week. That guy is not a mason. He is bogus.  He as an idiot trying to get attention by creating some controversy. If you look at his youtube views...I doubt his ploy is working. As far as other rappers there is only one that openly says he's a mason that I know of and that is Rick Ross. And I actually believe he is..Alot of other rappers are part of the "5 percent nation of Gods and Earths" which has alot of similarities to masonry and Islam.

You said rappers as plural and as an avid listener of rap music I don't see it that often. "Other People" speculate about Jay-Z and Nas, buts its always been speculation. No proof. I do feel there is an uptick in membership because there is a conciseness of young people wanting to belong to something bigger and greater than what they are used to...Also I think there are many lodges "mainstream and PHA" that are loosening some of the requirements to upgrade membership. Hey if it a makes a good man better I am all for it. This kid in this video is ignorant at best. Why would anybody scream they are part of the illmuinati?! Wearing apron around your face to hide it liike you're a hardcore gang member and in the next clip you show your face. This guy is a clown. We are doing exactly what he wants and that is talking about him.... that's last I will ever bring him up.


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't say I listen to rap at all.  However I am a musician and have nothing against it other than it's violent undertones and demeaning messages.   But the same could have been said about heavy metal back in my day.  Haha.  
But back to the subject at hand.  I am all for making good men better.  But these kids joining out of idle curiosoty I don't want.  We have initiated enough like that and shortly after thier third degree, we never see them again. Yet they flash  the S&C on eveything they own.  And all the Illuminati talk just makes me sick. 

Too many Grand Lodges are loosening membership requirements and some even giving inventives to Brothers for signing up new candidates.  We seem to be more concerned with quantity over quality.  Our state gives out ties, jackets and watches for being a first line signer.   Which is fine if you are signing for a good candidate.  But too many sre just signing for the ties.  
We can make good men better.  We rarely can make a bad man good.  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Apr 26, 2013)

Well said, our fraternity is about quality, not quantity.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 26, 2013)

> And all the Illuminati talk just makes me sick.




Can't tell you how much I agree with this.  It drives me crazy.  Small minded men in small minded times I'm afraid.

I seriously told one fella who seemed to have strong illuminati/woo-woo type motivations flat out that what you see is largely what you get.  And try my best to tamp down and debunk it.  But nothing doing, they figure the secret to it all is right around the next bend.  And that the more you try to set their expectations realistically the closer they watch to see if you sparkle when you go out in the daylight.

That, and seeing things on here about how candidates get their petitions signed by men who have never met them a single time makes me pretty serious business about signing a man's petition.


----------



## widows son (Apr 26, 2013)

"Can't tell you how much I agree with this. It drives me crazy. Small minded men in small minded times I'm afraid.

I seriously told one fella who seemed to have strong illuminati/woo-woo type motivations flat out that what you see is largely what you get. And try my best to tamp down and debunk it. But nothing doing, they figure the secret to it all is right around the next bend. And that the more you try to set their expectations realistically the closer they watch to see if you sparkle when you go out in the daylight.

That, and seeing things on here about how candidates get their petitions signed by men who have never met them a single time makes me pretty serious business about signing a man's petition."

- I find it hilarious that these masonophobes have been around for years, saying the same thing, and yet they have nothing to show for it other than a few bogus "masons"making the headlines. (the man in Norway who massacred those people for example)


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 26, 2013)

I realize that you get all types to join the craft for different reasons. Some good some bad. I agree loosening requirements is not the best option. Though I am only a FC my lodge is drilling me on proficiency and degree work. So nothing is being given to me at all!

I liken this stuff to some of the Hollywood movies that in accurately portray the craft. And people accept it as real. 

I've come to learn some people want to be apart or say they are apart of something with out doing the work to get it.  I don't think you will ever change it. All we can do IMO is be shining examples of the craft and may be these fools will go away. 



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 26, 2013)

The other day Amazon recommended I pre-purchase the next Dan Brown novel so it looks like another adventure book is coming out.  We get a surge of petitions every time he publishes a book.

Is he driving the trend towards increased interest in fraternities or is he riding an existing trend?  I figure it's a positive feedback loop so it's some of both.


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 26, 2013)

You are going through the right way Brother.  Get proficient and stay active.  We say this at nauseum but You only get out of Freemasonry what you put into it.  It's corny but so true.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm interested to see what the surge will look like when The Lost Symbol movie comes out. :/


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm sure it will be huge.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## URSA (Apr 27, 2013)

I became interested in Masonry through seeing a Discovery special on the Freemasons and wanting to know more.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 27, 2013)

crono782 said:


> I'm interested to see what the surge will look like when The Lost Symbol movie comes out. :/



I read The Lost Symbol a little before I petitioned, and it's amusing to read the mistakes and assumptions he made.  Still, not all that bad a book...


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 27, 2013)

JGMarto PM said:


> While the myth of being invited may be one reason for the influx.  I have noticed quite a few young men approaching me about membership. The common theme seemed to be they were all into hip hop and rap music.  After a little digging I discovered these idiot rappers claiming to be Masons and Illuminati talking about Big Secrets and such.  I even saw a video with one of these clowns (my apologies to any shrine clowns out here) wearong an apron like a bandits mask.
> I could do without these guys as Brothers.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Was the video referencing Rick Ross? If so we saw the same video and funny because I saw that guy at an event my magazine was doing press for. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 27, 2013)

Lost symbol was a good book.  Some inaccuracies.  But i agree it was a good read. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 27, 2013)

Not sure who the video was.  Gangster crap.   A disgrace to freemssons.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Teergear67 (Apr 27, 2013)

Freemasons are also spoke of in Assassins creed III if they play video games.


William R Teer Sr


----------



## OES513 (Apr 27, 2013)

Its music...jay z has people thinking he is a Mason......I tell people its not for u if u want in over night.......them r the ones who want info....if someone mentioned they have been intrested for some years and I truly feel they r serious I will lead a lady to the East....but I really grill them before I do lead or direct

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 27, 2013)

JGMarto PM said:


> While the myth of being invited may be one reason for the influx.  I have noticed quite a few young men approaching me about membership. The common theme seemed to be they were all into hip hop and rap music.  After a little digging I discovered these idiot rappers claiming to be Masons and Illuminati talking about Big Secrets and such.  I even saw a video with one of these clowns (my apologies to any shrine clowns out here) wearong an apron like a bandits mask.
> I could do without these guys as Brothers.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I've seen the apron bandit guy as well! On YouTube, correct? What a moron. Probably just some crazy conspiracy nut that bought a Masonic apron off a random website that distributes regalia. So sad.. 

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 28, 2013)

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> I've seen the apron bandit guy as well! On YouTube, correct? What a moron. Probably just some crazy conspiracy nut that bought a Masonic apron off a random website that distributes regalia. So sad..
> 
> Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI



I believe you to be 100% accurate. As far as Jay-z is concerned I have no idea of his membership. But knowing his upbringing with a group called Nuwabians in Brooklyn he is well versed in what the craft is about...

That doesn't mean anything as far as membership but I have seen some things in some of his videos that could be considered "signs". Jay is a very smart person. And what we all know is sometimes the unknown and the controversial sells records.  

To be honest I could careless. I understand most of my travels will be alone and because of that it is of no interest to me...

... Because it is the internal qualifications of a man and not the external...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bro. Vincent said:


> I believe you to be 100% accurate. As far as Jay-z is concerned I have no idea of his membership. But knowing his upbringing with a group called Nuwabians in Brooklyn he is well versed in what the craft is about...
> 
> That doesn't mean anything as far as membership but I have seen some things in some of his videos that could be considered "signs". Jay is a very smart person. And what we all know is sometimes the unknown and the controversial sells records.
> 
> ...



Very well said. Also, I doubt that he is a brother. I've seen a picture of him with a WM lapel pin, in which Jay-z's head could've easily been "photo-shopped" onto someone else's body. Also, think about it, Jay-z doesn't have the time to be WM!

Fellowcraft from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 29, 2013)

Bro. Kilpatrick said:


> ... our fraternity is about quality, not quantity.



That depends on your position I say.  In the end I suggest it's both not either.

As an individual Mason each of us needs to focus on our own quality to make one good man better.  Be today better in some way than we were yesterday and build excellence a bit at a time across the years.

As a officer of a lodge and/or a member of a degree team we take on the task of making new Masons.  That starts down the road of quantity by getting the candidates through the pipeline before they lose interest.  Once in the east it becomes our job to organize activities of the lodge and that percolates directly or indirectly to publicity.  One of the several measures of such for a year in the east is the number of degrees.

Moving to the grand line it becomes even more about the size of our population.  More members, larger budget, more activities.

To me quality and quantity form a feedback loop not an either-or competition.


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 29, 2013)

I see your point on striving for both.

However, my strong opinion is we should not sacrifice one just for the sake of the other.  We can make good men better.  We can't make bad men good.

Joe Martoccio PM
Hazle Azalea Fellowship lodge #327
Hazleton Pennsylvania


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 29, 2013)

Well said...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 29, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> There certainly has been an influx of new potential brothers on the forums. Has a new movie or novel been released that I did not hear about. I wonder why the increase in interest all of a sudden. I welcome it, but was wondering.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



The main reason is our new mobile apps which are 5 star rated and free  The push notifications also keep Brethren notified of new posts and replies without having to visit the site. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JGMarto PM (Apr 29, 2013)

I must say.  If it were not for the mobile app I woild never have found this  awesome site.

Joe Martoccio PM
Hazle Azalea Fellowship lodge #327
Hazleton Pennsylvania


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree brother. Awesome site!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

